# Swift Bolero FB is anyone looking for one (not mine)



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi no we are def not considering selling our Bolero FB, but I was searching for something and came across one for sale on Ebay is anyone is looking for a used one.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/---------Fiat...temQQimsxZ20081221?IMSfp=TL081221118001r27921 thought it worth posting just in case.

PS wonder if it is someone that posts on here.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Briarose, timing not right at the moment, but looks good.
The more i see the Bolero fb,the closer i get to buying one,i have only had my mh 18 months and intend to exchange it after our summer hols.
Is it possible to put a bike rake on the Bolero ? because i never actually seen one on that model

Regards

Les


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like its sold!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Briarose, timing not right at the moment, but looks good.
> The more i see the Bolero fb,the closer i get to buying one,i have only had my mh 18 months and intend to exchange it after our summer hols.
> Is it possible to put a bike rake on the Bolero ? because i never actually seen one on that model
> Regards
> Les


Hi Les,

It is not a problem fitting a bike rack to the Bolero FB

Regards

Peter


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Peter,that is reassuring to know.
Not ready to buy at the moment,but will take a look at your stock a little nearer to the time, and possibly drive over and see you

Regards

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Briarose, timing not right at the moment, but looks good.
> The more i see the Bolero fb,the closer i get to buying one,i have only had my mh 18 months and intend to exchange it after our summer hols.
> Is it possible to put a bike rake on the Bolero ? because i never actually seen one on that model
> 
> ...


 Hiya yes we have a bike rack on ours, and there is another FB model in our town with a bike rack on.

You are welcome anytime to come and have a look at our baby.

Peter just to add, we met a couple last year in Northern Spain with the same Bolero, they thought the table that came with the Bolero on the swivel arm would be better placed at the other end of the side bench...............for putting on pans etc when ready to serve a meal, I have to say that I think that would be a good idea, as it would be extra work surface for the kitchen. We don't use that table but if we could move it to the kitchen end I think it would be a good idea. How easy would it be to do that.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest I havent got a clue, more a workshop question I think, maybe give Glenn a phone call.

Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> To be honest I havent got a clue, more a workshop question I think, maybe give Glenn a phone call.
> 
> Peter


 Sorry I meant Peter from Swift  must have mixed me Peters up :wink: I guess this is something though that would probably be better at the build stage, I can see why the table is near to the swivel seats, but thinking about it, it really would be useful at the opposite end.

At the moment we have taken ours out of the MH..............anyone else with a Bolero use theirs ?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Briarose,thanks ,are you still happy with your choice,or is there somrthing else out there that you would like for the same price.when we chose our mh ,it was our first new one, and although we still like it, making the bed is a chore. I think we jumped in too quick, it was only after we purchased that we saw the Bolero .
What part of the country are you from ?

Regards

Les


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Lifestyle,

We traded our 590RL in for the Swift bolero 680 and have never looked back, we are in south Cambs Huntingdon if you are ever around.

Ian


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a classified ad....not an auction :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Ian, you are making me jealous now

Regards

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les yes we are very happy with the Bolero, to be honest we had a look at Camper UK the other week whilst waiting for our service at the Fiat dealer, and there really wasn't anything that we liked any better than ours, not that we were thinking of changing............just having a nosey as you do :wink: 

We can be in our Bolero for a month and I don't feel cramped or uncomfortable at all, the minute we are in it we just feel so relaxed etc and for the size of the MH there is plenty of storage.

Personally we didn't fancy the idea of a MH without a fixed bed and I am so glad that we took the fixed bed option esp as the Bolero has the proper mattress, we sleep better in the MH than at home.

We are in Lincs so if ever you are this way PM me.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Briarose, drop me a pm with your details and i will take a look in to siting the table bracket on the sink end for you.

Thanks
Mick (Swift Technical)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wow!!!!! now there is service for you.   

cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Briarose, you are saying all the right words,dont feel cramped, plenty of storage.
Once again thanks


Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Mick 



> Briarose, you are saying all the right words,dont feel cramped, plenty of storage.
> Once again thanks
> 
> Les


 Les have you had a good look inside of the Bolero, the Revolving unit under the sink stores loads of food etc and also the cupboard above that area. In fact we had a twin axle caravan before and I found we seemed to have more space in the Bolero than in the caravan. Loads of space under the bed too.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Wow!!!!! now there is service for you. Smile Smile"

Most certainly....but there's a few on this link who could have done with the same service
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=13280&start=1

....but they're not on MHF are they? :wink:

And before the brickbats arrive...I'm just providing a balanced view :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Briarose,we too had a caravan, a Lunar Chateu 470 with a fixed bed, and there appears to be as much room in the Bolero ,and with with a simular layout.

Les


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> And before the brickbats arrive...I'm just providing a balanced view :wink:


Ok, we believe you Tel 8O :lol: :lol:

I will get on the other end of the see saw, areeee youuuuuu readyyyyyy?

Sorry Tell it seems to be balanced more in Swifts favour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Sorry Tell it seems to be balanced more in Swifts favour Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing


Depends which forums and threads you read....we can all be selective :lol: :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Quite correct, I would not waste my font on out and about, only two forums worth visiting MHF and FUN, rest are ..................

Peter


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > Sorry Tell it seems to be balanced more in Swifts favour Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing
> 
> 
> Depends which forums and threads you read....we can all be selective :lol: :wink:


Damn, Peter you beat me to it

Tel

Do Swift post on O&A? I do not so do not know the answer.

I do not think they give Swift a fair hearing.

Peter

also some other sites I know, unable to mention them or I will get my wrists slapped :roll:

When are the other Marques going to post on here and ......... :roll: others


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bolero*

Hello

Reference the table and moving it. I have an array of tables in my van - including one from an Autotrail.

I cant add the pic for some reason though.

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Do Swift post on O&A? I do not so do not know the answer.
> 
> I do not think they give Swift a fair hearing.


I'd be much more comfortable with, and have greater sympathy for, Swift's aspirations for excellent customer service, if they did subscribe to and post on other Forums.

The company claims to want to "listen to customers", but they seem to be selective in the range of customers they want to listen to :roll:

The Service they give to Swift MHF-ers is inarguable. But they've had a hammering on at least one other Forum in respect of (but not excluding) the Swift Bolero. Hence my link above

So-Steve, you may say Posters on there don;t give Swift a fair hearing-but it could equally be said (as it has on another thread on here) that Swift are hardly fair in dealing with all customers.

What better way to increase their reputation further by responding on, for example. O&A and UKCS.

Until they do I reserve my right to "provide some balance"where apropriate :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell said:


> I'd be much more comfortable with, and have greater sympathy for, Swift's aspirations for excellent customer service, if they did subscribe to and post on other Forums.


We currently subscribe and monitor five forums; 
Motorhome Facts, 
Motorhome Fun, 
Caravan Talk, 
Practical Caravan and 
Caravan Facts.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We currently subscribe and monitor five forums;


Are you "silent" members then? I haven't seen you offer the standard of help you provide on here.

The "Swift Bolero" thread on O&A is a prime example. If the same cutting criticism & complaints abou tyour product had been made on MHF you'd have been offering help and providing contact numbers before you could say "JCM"


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > We currently subscribe and monitor five forums;
> 
> 
> Are you "silent" members then? I haven't seen you offer the standard of help you provide on here.
> ...


Just out of interest am I missing something here ? if Swift help us on MHF what is the problem ? I am not trying to 'stir' things but I am a bit confused as to why it matters..........and that is a genuine post.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > We currently subscribe and monitor five forums;
> 
> 
> Are you "silent" members then? I haven't seen you offer the standard of help you provide on here.
> ...


We do not monitor O&A as I said. What we do is subscribe and monitor five other forums. We do this as both Motorhome facts and Motohome fun have more subscribers than O&A.

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > The "Swift Bolero" thread on O&A is a prime example. If the same cutting criticism & complaints abou tyour product had been made on MHF you'd have been offering help and providing contact numbers before you could say "JCM"
> 
> 
> Tel,
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Word*

Ignoramus! Where the hummer did you dig that word up from? Our geography teacher called us a lod of ignor whatsits for drinking vodka during a double lesson

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > Do Swift post on O&A? I do not so do not know the answer.
> >
> > I do not think they give Swift a fair hearing.
> 
> ...


Tel

Why do O&A Swift owners not post on here? I am sure if it was the other way around then I would post on O&A.

Brairose

It is fairly easy to move the table to the other end but not on the sink side.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > > Do Swift post on O&A? I do not so do not know the answer.
> ...


 Hi have you moved yours ? I was thinking of the opposite side to the sink :wink: as I could imagine it being quite useful when serving a meal etc I haven't contacted Mick at Swift as yet as he suggested.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I have made a few mods but not moved the table to other end as Jan prefers in the middle of the 2 seats. It is very easy to do.

If you need a hand or something then I will gladly help.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Hi
> 
> I have made a few mods but not moved the table to other end as Jan prefers in the middle of the 2 seats. It is very easy to do.
> 
> ...


 Hi I would be interested to see any mods you have done ? we are really pleased with the smaller dining table that Swift sorted for us................it is far better than the huge one originally supplied with the MH. All we had to do was use the original legs.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I sourced our own small table and used the original legs.

Will send you some picsof mods if I can fnd them. Pm me your email address and will sort it.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SandJ said:


> I sourced our own small table and used the original legs.
> 
> Will send you some picsof mods if I can fnd them. Pm me your email address and will sort it.
> 
> Steve


 Hi I do honestly think that the table is something that Swift should look at, it was big enough to use in a stately home LOL.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

They have,

They have put a smaller one in 2009 as with a few other mods suggested to them by owners.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SandJ said:


> They have,
> 
> They have put a smaller one in 2009 as with a few other mods suggested to them by owners.
> 
> Steve


 Thats good then, I hadn't realised.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Steve

I'll send you a PM

Briarose-hopefully you received my PM



> Tel
> 
> Why do O&A Swift owners not post on here? I am sure if it was the other way around then I would post on O&A.


Simple answer is---why the Bl---y Hell should they in order to get good service? Summarizes my whole point.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Tel

Responded



> Simple answer is---why the Bl---y Hell should they in order to get good service? Summarizes my whole point


 8O

Erm

So they get an answer! 8O 8O

Now ducks sharpish

:lol: :lol: :lol:

A bit like why do some use this or that dealer when some say they are crap. Or some use this or that site. I only use this site and one other (which I can not name, but it is not fun of O&A)

Take care Tel, 
Hope the pm was Ok?

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I only use this site and one other (which I can not name, but it is not fun of O&A)


Now that's a challenge- I'll try & find you! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Steve
> 
> I'll send you a PM
> 
> ...


Hi yes I did thanks, I will reply sorry I meant to do so sooner, but with my Dad being really ill I have just used the time I have to spare chilling out on the 'net'.


----------

